# Gout



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone got a cure for gout ouch  
Tel


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Stop drinking and eating rich food!

LOL


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

jam35007 said:


> Stop drinking and eating rich food!
> 
> LOL


We already doing that, Gordon made sure of that. :lol: No its my son who has this problem in his heel. He,s a keen walker & has just come back from a weeks holiday in Wales, spoiled his holiday ( walking that is ) His girlfriend & him just had to stay in all the time, must have got some exercise because he looks knackered :roll: 
Tel


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Alopurinol tablets from your GP. One a day, problem solved. Hurts don't it.


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

erm staying in with girlfriend and knackered................

and you say spoiled holiday - something doesn't add up !


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Alopurinol is the cure, some people have to take much more than one a day, my hubby takes 2 until a flare up then has to up the dose or go on prenisalone for a week, but our friend takes 5 a day, depends on how bad you have it i guess, don't think you can get it without a script in uk, but you can buy it over the counter abroad, its cheap too.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Alopurinol tablets are the only thing that work for me - miss one and I have the early signs of an attack.

Hurts like hell - I suffer from it in my knee.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ditto the others - Allopurinol is a miracle cure.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

just spotted this, similar to my post. Second attack in two years, never had pain like it.
Phoned doctor to day prescribed Naproxin.
Taken two and feels a bit better.

Dave p


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Allopurinol is very effective, my gout attacks were extremely painful before I started taking it.

Only had mild symptoms since I started on Allopurinol more than 5 years ago.

If I get an attack, Naproxen usually stops the pain quickly.


----------

